# Topics > Related topics > AI computer systems and supercomputers >  Cerebras Wafer Scale Engine (WSE), world's largest chip, Cerebras Systems Inc., Los Altos, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cerebras Systems Inc.

cerebras.net/chip

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cerebras Systems unveils a record 1.2 trillion transistor chip for AI"

by Dean Takahashi
August 19, 2019

----------

